# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Chào các bạn

## george363201

Các bạn có thể cho mình trao đổi và học hỏi kinh nghiêm với cảm ơn các bạn

----------


## Tuấn

> Các bạn có thể cho mình trao đổi và học hỏi kinh nghiêm với cảm ơn các bạn


Tất cả mọi thành viên tham gia diễn đàn đều có quyền bỉnh đẳng. Admin cho họ những quyền không ai có thể xâm phạm được. Trong những quyền ấy, có quyền được trao đổi, quyền được học hỏi, quyền được chế cháo và quyền được chém gió.  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Welcome bác  :Smile:

----------

Mạch Việt, vusvus

----------


## Diyodira

> Tất cả mọi thành viên tham gia diễn đàn đều có quyền bỉnh đẳng. Admin cho họ những quyền không ai có thể xâm phạm được. Trong những quyền ấy, có quyền được trao đổi, quyền được học hỏi, quyền được chế cháo và quyền được chém gió.  
> 
> Welcome bác


quyền được mời bất cứ member nào đi nhậu, nếu thích.
thanks

----------


## biết tuốt

... thế mà hơn mấy năm nay bọn spam , bán hàng online lợi dụng ngọn cờ tự do bình đẳng bác ái đó đến spam , bán hàng bán họ , bán thuốc " làm cứng "  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   ảnh hưởng làm loãng topic của đồng bào ta .Hành động của chúng đi ngược lại với đạo chém gió lấy số thông thường... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


To bác thớt , có các mục miền nam , trung bắc bác vào đó giao búa cùng ae mọi miền  :Smile:

----------


## saudau

Hehehe. Bác  chủ đừng lo. Ngay như dân ngoại đạo như mình mà còn được các cụ ở đây chỉ bảo rất nhiều đấy. Miễn là bác thật sự đam mê, đọc kỹ, nghĩ cho nhiều thì mọi người ủng hộ thui hà.

----------


## Mạch Việt

> Tất cả mọi thành viên tham gia diễn đàn đều có quyền bỉnh đẳng. Admin cho họ những quyền không ai có thể xâm phạm được. Trong những quyền ấy, có quyền được trao đổi, quyền được học hỏi, quyền được chế cháo và quyền được chém gió.  
> 
> Welcome bác


Like cho bác Tuấn  :Smile: )

----------

Tuấn

----------

